# Can coconut milk/cream go bad?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I used some coconut cream (or was it milk, I can't remember) about 2 weeks ago for a dish, and reserved the leftover in a glass jar in my fridge. Last week I used some more, and today I want to use the leftover. It's much more solid than it used to be, but it still smells and taste perfectly ok. 

Is there any reason why it could have gone bad even though it smells/taste ok? Or would I smell/taste if it had gone bad? 

Thanks!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Coconut milk stored in the refer becomes more solidified as the fats liquid point is something like 76 - 78 degrees if I remember.You should be fine with the milk and enjoy it..........


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Coconut milk is basically 2 ingredients. Dried coconut and water. Not much to go bad if stored in a glass container.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Great, thanks a lot to both of you, that's what I thought too, but I'm happy to have you confirm this. I'll use it right now.


----------

